# UberX Price Going Up In San Diego; Guarantees Going Away.



## Spitative (Feb 19, 2015)

Just got the email.

Rates going up 10 cents; really.
Guarantees going away.


----------



## mramirezhb (Jan 14, 2015)

Well they are saying 12% raise .. 10 c 


question to the veterans 10c going make a difference? 

I'll take it


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

What is current San Diego rate


----------



## mramirezhb (Jan 14, 2015)

1.10 with rate increase


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Not exciting. $1.40 here a year ago. $1.10 till December? .90 now, not worth moving the car


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Spitative said:


> Just got the email.
> 
> Rates going up 10 cents; really.
> Guarantees going away.


Bummer, I was averaging about 270 bucks a week in guarantee money the last 10 weeks or so.
I had said I was hoping when they ended they would remember they had said "temporary price cut" in the Rider announcement back in January. Of course they did not take them back to where they were. But better than going below 1.00. Now I can go back to Lyfting as well, and try out Side Car. As well as be much more selective in distance to pick up. It was nice while it lasted, which was about 2 weeks longer than I thought it would.
How does 10 percent raise equate to 12% Oh yeah UBER math.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

PRICES ARE GOING UP MONDAY!
Hi
The Winter Warmup Promotion is ending Monday morning. With February and March traditionally being a slower time in San Diego, the guarantees and lower prices helped keep your earnings high. *Heading into the Spring, uberX prices are back UP 12%!*
Base Fare: $1.85
Per Mile: $1.10
Per Minute: $0.20
Minimum Fare: $4 ($3 + $1 Safe Rides Fee)

Driver-partner earnings and well-being are very important to us and we will continue to stand by you.

Uber On!

Your Uber San Diego Operations Team
WANT TO START DRIVING?

All you have to do is take a trip to stay active!

TAKE A TRIP
Uber Technologies Inc.
1455 Market Street San Francisco, CA 94103

Get Help View Online Unsubscribe


----------



## mramirezhb (Jan 14, 2015)

at these rate cuts could this be the future in uber cars?

having fun.. haha . but I am lucky I am still making a profit BUT was hoping rates would have gone up much higher. If it wasnt for surge it would be a loss


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

Been away for a while and looks like the insults and lies didn't. The last sentence in that letter is pricels - "Driver-partner earnings and well-being are very important to us and we will continue to stand by you"
Way to kill the guarantees without pax even feeling the "raise"


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Sounds to me like the disclaimer is actually a warning. Ignorance may be bliss but staying broke isn't.


----------



## victor34 (Feb 26, 2015)

Samename said:


> PRICES ARE GOING UP MONDAY!
> Hi
> The Winter Warmup Promotion is ending Monday morning. With February and March traditionally being a slower time in San Diego, the guarantees and lower prices helped keep your earnings high. *Heading into the Spring, uberX prices are back UP 12%!*
> Base Fare: $1.85
> ...


why don't we give all the rides for free plus pay a fee to Uber for each ride to thank them giving us this privilege!!!


----------

